
iMac Pro, the most powerful Mac ever, available today - runesoerensen
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2017/12/imac-pro-the-most-powerful-mac-ever-available-today/
======
gehwartzen
Small gripe but could Apple please stop touting "the most powerful X ever"
whenever they release a new generation product.

I wonder if the iPhone 9/XI will be the most powerful iPhone ever? Guess I
need to wait for an apple announcement to make sure it doesn't revert back to
an A7 chip :/

